# installer classic sous 10.4.9



## sorcieredelouest (5 Juin 2007)

Salut, 

Bonjour à tous, je viens rejoindre le forum. Je suis nouvelle.
Voilà exactement ce que je voudrais faire, c'est un peu long mais bon, je vais essayé d'expliquer le plus clairement possible :

Mon mac tournait sous os 10.2 avec l'environnement classicque j'ai installé à l'achat (cd fournis à l'achat bien sûr). Comme je n'utilisais pas souvent classic, j'ai tout viré. Il y a 1 semaine, j'ai installé os 10.4 avec la mise à jour qui a suivie 10.4.9.
J'ai besoin de réinstaller classic pour utiliser un logiciel qui tourne sous mac os 9, ceci avec les cd fournis à l'achat du mac et donc 10.2. J'ai essayé mais ça ne fonctionne pas. 

Est-ce que étant passée en 10.4, je ne peux plus installer classic ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## toinousp (5 Juin 2007)

moi sur mon mac (10.4.9) j'ai classic !! mais comme tu a vir&#233; classic de 10.2... 

tu peut le r&#233;installer il faut :
1. mettre le cd d'instal d'os 9 dans le lecteur
2. red&#233;marer en maintenant la touche C enfoncer
3. relachez la touche a l'aparition de logos
4. cliquez sur le programe d'installation

ET HOP IL INSTAL 
ET PUIS OUAI TU A CLASSIC 

*MAIS* car il y en toujours si tu a un nouvel ordi tu peut apparament pas l'installer mais comme tu la deja installer avant sa devrait fonctionner !!


----------



## Invité (5 Juin 2007)

C'est quoi ton Mac ?
C'est quoi ta version de l'Os9 ?

Après on saura peut être un peu mieux t'orienter


----------



## sorcieredelouest (5 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir toinousp,

Je te remercie pour ta réponse.
J'ai essayé ta manip, ça ne marche pas car je ne peux pas démarrer à partir des cd que j'ai, ils ne fonctionnent pas comme cd d'installe de système. J'ai 4 cd qui étaient fournis en complément des 2 cd d'installation de mac os 10.2. Ils s'intitule "restauration de logiciels"

Je ne sais pas si je suis bien claire ?

bye @++
:rose:


----------



## divoli (5 Juin 2007)

Tu t'y es prise comment pour installer OS 10.4 ? Le problème vient peut-être de là.


----------



## sorcieredelouest (5 Juin 2007)

pour installer 10.4, j'ai suivi les instructions à l'écran. J'ai fait une mise à jour, et pas une réinstallation en formatant le dd. Mais avant de faire la màj, j'ai viré tout ce qui concernait classic, tout tout tou. J'ai peut être fait une énorme connerie ?:rose:


----------



## divoli (5 Juin 2007)

sorcieredelouest a dit:


> pour installer 10.4, j'ai suivi les instructions &#224; l'&#233;cran. J'ai fait une mise &#224; jour, et pas une r&#233;installation en formatant le dd. Mais avant de faire la m&#224;j, j'ai vir&#233; tout ce qui concernait classic, tout tout tou. J'ai peut &#234;tre fait une &#233;norme connerie ?:rose:



A mon avis (&#231;a reste une hypoth&#232;se); tu n'as pas d&#233;sinstall&#233; correctement Classic lorsque tu &#233;tais sur OS 10.2, tu as une fait une mise-&#224;-jour de 10.4 "sur" 10.2 (ce qu'il faut &#233;viter &#224; tout prix), et maintenant des fichiers bloquent toute nouvelle installation de Classic.


----------



## sorcieredelouest (5 Juin 2007)

Donc, divoli, tu penses qu'il faudrait que je formate mon dd.

Je ne sais pas si je vais être capable de tout remettre correctement, mes réglages je veux dire :rose: 

Bon, mais je pense que tu dois avoir raison.

Merci pour tout


----------



## divoli (5 Juin 2007)

Ben je vois 2 solutions:

1- Tu commences &#224; aller lire les fiches techniques sur le support d'Apple, concernant ton probl&#232;me; par exemple celle-ci:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106678-fr

Et si tu ne trouves pas de solution;

2- Tu reformates ton DD (attention, &#231;a efface tout, donc pense &#224; sauvegarder tes documents), et tu installes OS 10.4 "au propre", c'est-&#224;-dire comme s'il s'agissait d'un nouveau Mac.
C'est personnellement ce que je fais syst&#233;matiquement quand j'installe une toute nouvelle version de l'OS. M&#234;me si c'est parfois long et p&#233;nible de tout r&#233;installer... 

N.B.: Tu aurais pu aussi choisir l'option "Archiver et installer", qui est moins probl&#233;matique que celle que tu as choisi...


----------



## sorcieredelouest (6 Juin 2007)

Salut Divoli !

Merci pour tes conseils.
Je vais d'abord essayé de copier de DS os 9 de mon ibook que je viens de recevoir, il a classic. Il parait que ça peut fonctionner, on verra bien, sinon, je ferai ta méthode.

Merci pour tout
@++
bonne aprèm


----------



## mister zebra (18 Juin 2007)

est ce que ton probleme est resolu ??


----------



## hemes (21 Juin 2007)

Est-il possible de passer de l'os9 au 10.4 aussi facilement qu'avec le 10.9 (via la barre des menus)?


----------



## Invité (22 Juin 2007)

hemes a dit:


> Est-il possible de passer de l'os9 au 10.4 aussi facilement qu'avec le 10.9 (via la barre des menus)?



???

Je ne comprends pas vraiment.
Autant il est aussi facile de lancer Classic (Os9) depuis la barre des menus en X.4 qu'en X.3 autant je ne comprends pas comment tu passes d'Os9 à OsX sans redémarrer.


----------



## cosimow (3 Juillet 2007)

Salut, 

J'ai un nouveau MacBook avec 10.4.10 installé dessus, sans l'environnement classic (il n'apparait pas dans les préférences du système et les programmes sous OS 9 ne sont pas reconnus).

Je ne trouve pas dans les CD d'installation la manière d'installer Classic...

Est-ce que vous avez des idées?


----------



## divoli (3 Juillet 2007)

Cosimo Winckler a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai un nouveau MacBook avec 10.4.10 install&#233; dessus, sans l'environnement classic (il n'apparait pas dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences du syst&#232;me et les programmes sous OS 9 ne sont pas reconnus).
> 
> ...



La r&#233;ponse est claire: Classic n'est pas compatible avec les MacIntel. Tu ne risques pas de le trouver sur tes CD d'installation.

Il existe un &#233;mulateur, appel&#233; Sheepshaver, capable en th&#233;orie de faire fonctionner OS 9 et ant&#233;rieurs (et &#224; condition d'avoir une licence de ces vieilles versions de MacOS). Mais il est loin d'&#234;tre au point, et comporte des difficult&#233;s &#224; l'installation et des restrictions &#224; l'utilisation.


----------



## cosimow (3 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> La réponse est claire: Classic n'est pas compatible avec les MacIntel. Tu ne risques pas de le trouver sur tes CD d'installation.
> 
> Il existe un émulateur, appelé Sheepshaver, capable en théorie de faire fonctionner OS 9 et antérieurs (et à condition d'avoir une licence de ces vieilles versions de MacOS). Mais il est loin d'être au point, et comporte des difficultés à l'installation et des restrictions à l'utilisation.



Merci! 

En effet.. C t pas gagné d'avance!

Il semble donc que la solution de continuer à faire tourner Parallels pour les programmes dont il existe une version pour Windows soit plus optimale..

C'est tout de même curieux qu'ils ne proposent pas d'office un émulateur et les versions de classic!!:hein:


----------



## divoli (3 Juillet 2007)

Cosimo Winckler a dit:


> Merci!
> 
> En effet.. C t pas gagn&#233; d'avance!
> 
> ...



Pour Apple, OS 9 est mort et (quasi) enterr&#233;. Il est probable que la prochaine version de MacOS X (10.5 Leopard) ne prenne m&#234;me plus en charge l'environnement Classic sur les Mac &#224; processeurs PPC.

En fait, OS 9 n'int&#233;resse plus grand monde, pour dire les choses. Il faut essayer de trouver des logiciels &#233;quivalents fonctionnant soit sur OS X, soit sur Windows en virtualisation ou en natif...


----------

